# Best rental week in Hawaii ??



## thinze3 (May 17, 2010)

If you were going to rent out your timeshare in Hawaii, what week would you reserve? Timeshare landlords please chime in.


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 17, 2010)

In descending order:  New Years, Christmas, Presidents' Week, spring break, summer


----------



## DeniseM (May 17, 2010)

New Years, Christmas, July, Easter.  I don't think President's week is that strong, because most schools are not out the whole week.  Next year President's Day is Feb. 21 - which is week 8, and the demand is not that strong.  I think Easter is stronger than it appears - since it moves around I don't think you get an accurate picture of the demand on the TDI.  Next year Easter is April 24 - week 16 or 17.

Here is the II travel demand index:


----------



## thinze3 (May 17, 2010)

I have Presidents week currently reserved for 2011. Is week 27, July 4th, better than week 31, first week of August? It sure has a high demand rating.


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2010)

denise

So nice of you to give us that chart

Thanks


----------



## jsfletch (May 18, 2010)

For the last 5yrs I've had 100% success renting my HHV Lagoon tower unit on the 4th of July wk. I asked your same question to both the HHV and Marriott time share desks. They both agreed that the 4th is probably the best followed by Xmas


----------



## nonutrix (May 18, 2010)

jsfletch said:


> For the last 5yrs I've had 100% success renting my HHV Lagoon tower unit on the 4th of July wk. I asked your same question to both the HHV and Marriott time share desks. They both agreed that the 4th is probably the best followed by Xmas



At HHV, I agree that July 4th week is busier than Christmas.

nonutrix


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 18, 2010)

I've never failed with Pres week in 8 years, so I know that is a keeper.


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2010)

I don't have access to Christmas/NY at my resort, so I also reserve 4th of July week.


----------



## thinze3 (May 18, 2010)

I will reserve Saturday July 2, 2011. Since I have have another Marriott that has a matching season, I can reserve consecutive weeks at 13 months, one week and one day prior to July 2 using the other Marriott first. (It's a long story.)

That would be May 24, 2010, which is very soon.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## chester1122 (May 18, 2010)

Do you rent it through the classfieds?


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2010)

chester1122 said:


> Do you rent it through the classfieds?



I personally use these cheap or free websites to post my Ads:

TUG Timeshare Marketplace - http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/ 
1 year Membership - $15
Ads - free up to 25 

www.craigslist.org (free)

www.redweek.com
Membership - $14.99 for 12 months
Timeshare Rental Ads - $24.99/ea for 6 Months
Timeshare Resale Ads - $59.99/ea for 12 Months

www.myresortnetwork.com
Membership - free
Timeshare Rental Ads - $19.95 ($24.95 - floating weeks)
Timeshare Resale Ads - $34.95

There is also a list of resale websites at the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting, board that you may want to take a look at.


----------



## RedDogSD (May 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I personally use these cheap or free websites to post my Ads:
> 
> TUG Timeshare Marketplace - http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace/
> 1 year Membership - $15
> ...



What is your success ratio's from each of the sites?  I like Craigs List, but it requires you to log in daily and refresh the Ad.  Otherwise, it just scrolls to far and no one finds it.  The other sites are more specifically geared for TS's but they do cost money.


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2010)

I don't track that, but I should.  A lot of times I don't know were people saw my Ad - they just email me, so I need to start asking.

You actually can't update your CL Ad every day - the system won't allow it.  I do it about every 3 days.  If you have an Acct. it is very easy to delete the Ad and then repost it.

I do know that I rent my most expensive rental on TUG most of the time.


----------



## paluamalia (May 23, 2010)

For what it's worth...Westin Ka'anapali North and South
I've successfully rented President's Week three times, March spring break once, and mid-August once.

2 rentals have been through Craigslist, the rest have been through TUG.  I have gotten nothing but inquiries from Redweek and I suspect they are other owners.  I have one inquiry from VRBO, but nothing materialized.

I was unable to rent a reserved July 4th week, this year, I think it is the economy in California.  Most of my customers came from California, Oregon and Washington State.  I am advertising now on TUG for next winter, but I have not run anything on Craigslist yet....I will wait for the 6 month window....

Good Luck!!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 25, 2010)

I've rented all my units over the years almost exclusively on Redweek. It has never failed me.  Craig's List did come through for me twice for my Grand Ocean Weeks.


----------



## jtridle (May 25, 2010)

How do you list on Craigslist in Hawaii?  I took your advice and did it but got all sorts of weird emails and none of them were really interested in renting it that I could tell.  There either was nothing in the text box or they were referring me to another website link which I didn't click on cause I didn't trust the emails.

I haven't yet rented my June 26th week and I'm getting to the point where I am going to have to do something else, including maybe just switching the week I have to a week later in the year.  The manager of the resort is telling me it is supposed to be getting better after this summer in Hawaii but I doubt that, and certainly not a fall week I wouldn't think - which he's suggesting I take a September week.  I may just have to take a later week in this year and then deposit it to some exchange companies.  I belong to RCI and have deposited once to Redweek and once to DAE.  Anybody have any suggestions for me?  I have no other resorts that are affiliated with II so I don't belong to it and don't think I want to pay the money and join it just to deposit this resort maybe just this one time (cause it is affiliated with II).


----------



## DeniseM (May 25, 2010)

jtridle said:


> How do you list on Craigslist in Hawaii?  I took your advice and did it but got all sorts of weird emails and none of them were really interested in renting it that I could tell.  There either was nothing in the text box or they were referring me to another website link which I didn't click on cause I didn't trust the emails.



Craigslist is open to anyone with an internet connection, so you do get a lot of spammers.  Fortunately, they are painfully obvious.



> I haven't yet rented my June 26th week and I'm getting to the point where I am going to have to do something else, including maybe just switching the week I have to a week later in the year.  The manager of the resort is telling me it is supposed to be getting better after this summer in Hawaii but I doubt that, and certainly not a fall week I wouldn't think - which he's suggesting I take a September week.



September is off-season.  If you can't rent June, then you probably can't rent September either.



> I may just have to take a later week in this year and then deposit it to some exchange companies.



That's a good idea, but be sure you watch your late deposit date.  Can you reserve week 51 or 52 and deposit it for a strong trader?  If not, I'd try to get a later summer week.  Fall is slow in Hawaii.



> I belong to RCI and have deposited once to Redweek and once to DAE.  Anybody have any suggestions for me?  I have no other resorts that are affiliated with II so I don't belong to it and don't think I want to pay the money and join it just to deposit this resort maybe just this one time (cause it is affiliated with II).



Where do you want to go with the exchange?


----------



## jtridle (May 25, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Where do you want to go with the exchange?



Thanks for all the help.  I really don't have any place in mind to exchange into but I can tell you it won't be Hawaii.  I just figure if I can't rent it I will have to exchange it.  This is the first year that we (meaning the resort, though I've tried too) haven't found a renter.  Boy business must be really bad over there.  I think with DAE you have to deposit at least 60 days out.  I know they give you a bonus week if you deposit Hawaii far enough out but I don't remember how far out.  I'll have to look into that.  I'm pretty sure they aren't going to give me weeks 51 or 52 but guess I can ask.


----------



## thezinfan (May 27, 2010)

FYI for Presidents Week renters....some of the Seattle area schools are eliminating the presidents day week vacation. We, and the owners at WKORV that we know around here, are moving to spring break week...so you mkay see demand drop a bit for Pres. week.


----------



## deedman (May 27, 2010)

IMHO, christmas and new years in hawaii is extremely boring compared to other locations you could spend these weeks at.  I love hawaii, and have been to the Hyatt in maui at least 12 times on non-TS vacations, twice for christmas and new years.  I had a blast everytime, but christmas on the island was the least favorite of the trips. But obviously to answer your question week 51/52 at pretty much any location is the best time to try to get your float week, as they will yield the most money for rental.


----------



## RedDogSD (May 27, 2010)

deedman said:


> IMHO, christmas and new years in hawaii is extremely boring compared to other locations you could spend these weeks at.  I love hawaii, and have been to the Hyatt in maui at least 12 times on non-TS vacations, twice for christmas and new years.  I had a blast everytime, but christmas on the island was the least favorite of the trips. But obviously to answer your question week 51/52 at pretty much any location is the best time to try to get your float week, as they will yield the most money for rental.



Christmas in a Tropical Location just doesn't feel right.  I did Christmas in Jamaica once...and Santa came in from a Boat.  It was a fun trip, but I have no Christmas memories of the trip.  This doesn't change the fact that it is a top rental week in Hawaii though.  Kids are out of school and many people who live in cold climates love to get out to Hawaii.  If I lived in Minnesota, you betcha that I am booking time in Hawaii during the winter.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 28, 2010)

I've never done it but always wanted to go away for a holiday like New Year's or Thanksgiving, but never Christmas. At least not while the kids are young.


----------



## cmh (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok, if these are the best weeks to rent, are these same weeks the best ones to reserve with a floating week at a HI resort (Big Island), then deposit it with RCI to get a good trader?


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 6, 2010)

It is not quite as important when trading vs renting.  Anything during winter has a very high trade value.  I don't think they have the sophistication to assign 52 different trade values depending upon the exact week.  They should have 3 or 4 different levels for very high, high, medium and low seasons.


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 7, 2010)

We have travelled at Thanksgiving .  We have found our resorts, the planes, activities, etc booked solid.  It seemed that some families used the shorted school week to take their kids out of school for a week of vacation-which is why our school district finally decided to not have classes that week, they were losing too much money.  -I am not debating if this is right or wrong only that it is an issue that makes Thanksgiving  a good week.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanksgiving is a good week in many locations....just not that sure about Hawaii.  You are the first person with any experience that I have heard of.  Vegas is crazy during Thanksgiving week.


----------

